# PCGHX Clan sucht World of Warships Kapitäne



## PCTom (21. Februar 2016)

*PCGHX Clan sucht World of Warships Kapitäne*

EDIT1


----------



## PCTom (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: PCGHX Clan sucht World of Warships Kapitäne*

EDIT2


----------



## PCTom (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: PCGHX Clan sucht World of Warships Kapitäne*

Stream Off


----------



## PCTom (10. März 2016)

*AW: PCGHX Clan sucht World of Warships Kapitäne*

Stream off


----------



## PCTom (11. März 2016)

*AW: PCGHX Clan sucht World of Warships Kapitäne*

Stream off


----------



## PCTom (1. April 2016)

*AW: PCGHX Clan sucht World of Warships Kapitäne*

Stream off

Twitch Tombiest


----------



## PCTom (27. April 2016)

*AW: PCGHX Clan sucht World of Warships Kapitäne*

Stream OFF


----------



## Amon (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGHX Clan sucht World of Warships Kapitäne*

Also da bin ich doch dabei wenn ich mal Zeit habe. Bin zwar erst im Tier 2 bei den deutschen Kreuzern aber ich kann auch eine Tirpitz anbieten.


----------



## ZLxBk (2. August 2016)

*AW: PCGHX Clan sucht World of Warships Kapitäne*

Hat PCGHX ein offizielles Team ? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elistaer (3. September 2016)

*AW: PCGHX Clan sucht World of Warships Kapitäne*

Ist es noch aktuell? Wäre gerne dabei Name ist Elistaer bei WoWs schiffe sind bb's 4 -5 und 9er roon will mir die König behalten habe noch tirpitz roon und Hindenburg werden auch behalten 

GS6 via Web


----------



## PCTom (10. September 2016)

*AW: PCGHX Clan sucht World of Warships Kapitäne*

Wir hatten ein Team was spitze in Europa war. Die sind aber leider zu OM WS/OMNI gewechselt und somit gibt es kein PCGHX Team in WoWs mehr leider. Ich selber bin in der Liga und Clan von MDIV1 mittlerweile.

Ihr könnt aber jederzeit unter (TS: Pcghx.de) WoWs spielen


----------



## ZLxBk (10. September 2016)

*AW: PCGHX Clan sucht World of Warships Kapitäne*

Das ist aber Schade, besteht denn die Möglichkeit das es wieder ein Team geben wird ? 

vielleicht schau ich dann auch mal bei MDIV rein  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elistaer (10. September 2016)

*AW: PCGHX Clan sucht World of Warships Kapitäne*

Ja sehr schade aber wenn man pcgh und pcg auf dem Tschüss für paar Runden findet schau ich gerne mal vorbei 

GS6 via Web


----------



## ZLxBk (10. September 2016)

*AW: PCGHX Clan sucht World of Warships Kapitäne*

Wer weiß vielleicht findet sich ja ein inoffizielles PCGH Team zusammen  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elistaer (11. September 2016)

*AW: PCGHX Clan sucht World of Warships Kapitäne*

Auf den Ts komm ich nicht rauf Verbindung fehl geschlagen 

GS6 via Web


----------

